# Anyone know of a Electric motor fourm?



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Stator said:


> Im trying to find a message board that deals with electric motors AC and DC would be great, Single phase and 3 phase. Does anyone here know of one?
> 
> Thanks!:thumbsup:


I don't know any but there may be people here on this forum or over at mike holts forum that have the answers to your questions.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Stator said:


> Im trying to find a message board that deals with electric motors AC and DC would be great, Single phase and 3 phase. Does anyone here know of one?
> 
> Thanks!:thumbsup:


The discussions here on on an engineering level but lots of good info. 

http://www.eng-tips.com/threadminder.cfm?pid=237


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Check EASA.


----------

